# OK to give dog Blackstrap molasses?



## 2Retrievers222

People on Internet say so

C/P

[*YEA*] 09/08/2007: D from Atlanta, GA writes: "Many, many thanks to Archie from West Covina, Cal for writing in about molasses for aging/sad dogs. I had just bought organic molasses (regular, not blackstrap) at the grocery store for myself and decided after reading Archie's email that I would also give it to my two dogs. One of my dogs is a 13 years old, 55 pound shepard mutt who has a rough time walking up hills when we go on our daily walks. I added molasses to both dogs meals today (good quality kibble, slightly undercooked ground turkey, and 1/2 teaspoon of molasses that I watered down with hot water) and OMG!! I cannot believe the difference in just one day! On our walk tonight, my elderly dog walked at a fast clip the entire walk, even on the hills. No problem whatsoever. WOW! Molasses should be a must for all aging dogs. I will write in again after they've been on it longer with another update. My dog won't touch apple cider vinegar or any other supplement I try to give him, so this remedy is a God send. My finicky boy dog actually likes the taste of molasses


----------



## lgnutah

I wasn't aware of any health benefit, just wanted to be sure it wouldn't hurt Brooks. I bought a jar of it for my family and no one seems to eat it so I wondered if I could put a drop on a spoon to entice Brooks to take his pills each day.

BTW That person's story seems a bit over the top---I mean, one dose of molasses and the dog was dancing the polka!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I can tell you from personal experience that black strap molasses tastes AWFUL! My grandmother used to give it to me to treat anemia -- until my father told her she should taste it. She never tried to give it to me again.


----------



## lgnutah

Jackson'sMom said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that black strap molasses tastes AWFUL! My grandmother used to give it to me to treat anemia -- until my father told her she should taste it. She never tried to give it to me again.


I didn't say I ever tried it myself, I just bought it for my family to eat so they would be healthy
So it sounds like my dog might not think it is a treat? The idea was he was supposed to gobble it down so fast he didn;t notice the pill in there!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

next time you feel a sore throat coming on take a spoon full. Molasses in very alkaline.


----------



## lgnutah

OK, I just did a taste test; and I think it tastes good!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Glad you like it. I thought it was horrible, and apparently my grandmother did too after she tried it. But I'm not a big fan of any kind of molasses.


----------



## coppers-mom

A friend's horse adores molasses so we put it on her bit to encourage her to take it (she is just starting training). My mare thinks it is nasty.

I bet copper would like it, but he gets his numerous pills with peanut butter.


----------



## Ranger

Aw, my horse always gets molasses in his holiday bran mashes - Halloween, Christmas, New Years, Easter, etc. He LOVES his molasses bran mashes. On extra special occasions, I let him lick it right out the jug!

Never tried it with Ranger though. He'd probably like it...he likes everything that's even remotely close to food.


----------



## janine

I love Molasses...it's very high in Iron. When I was growing up I would eat it with fresh bread and it makes the best cookies.


----------



## Ranger

Oooh yeah, I love gingersnap cookies made with molasses. Not gingerbread, ginger snaps! Delicious!!


----------



## Goldilocks

It's fine to give blackstrap molasses to dogs. In the book "The Naturally Healthy Dog" by Wendy Volhard she outlines a raw diet to follow and molasses is part of the evening meal. It contains trace minerals that are healthy for the dogs. If I remember correctly she also says that some breeders believe that it keeps the dog's pigment.

I followed the Volhard diet for awhile when I first started raw feeding and fed molasses to Pippa each evening so I can tell you she was fine with it.


----------



## lgnutah

Goldilocks said:


> It's fine to give blackstrap molasses to dogs. In the book "The Naturally Healthy Dog" by Wendy Volhard she outlines a raw diet to follow and molasses is part of the evening meal. It contains trace minerals that are healthy for the dogs. If I remember correctly she also says that some breeders believe that it keeps the dog's pigment.


Good to know this. I only give about a teaspoon, as I am just using it to camoflage the pill. 
What amount did she suggest they eat daily?


----------



## Goldilocks

lgnutah said:


> Good to know this. I only give about a teaspoon, as I am just using it to camoflage the pill.
> What amount did she suggest they eat daily?


I just dug out my Wendy Volhard book and the blackstrap molasses is listed as 1 Tablespoon for a 75 lb dog and 2 teaspoons for a 50 lb dog.

The following is a quote taken from "Holistic Guide for a Healthy Dog" by Wendy Volhard: 

_"Blackstrap Molasses - I use this form of molasses in the Natural Diet primarily for its high potassium content and to balance out the rest of the minerals in the breakfast meal. Besides potassium, it contains many other trace minerals, some of the B complex vitamins, but no fat or protein. Old-time breeders used blackstrap molasses together with seaweed or kelp in their dog's diet to keep the pigmentation of the nose, eye rims and mouth dark."_


----------

